# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Акции от byfly и ZALA ко Дню Защитника Отечества

## ByFly

Акции ко Дню Защитника Отечества продолжают цикл праздничных акций от *byfly* и *ZALA*.
	В период с 20 по 25 февраля 2014 г.:
*ВСЕ новые и существующие абоненты получат скидку в размере 100% от абонементной платы на первый месяц работы при подключении к byfly и ZALA по отдельности или в составе пакета услуг.* При подключении к ZALA плата за подключение также не взимается.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

